# Eye Candy- Lake Wilhelm PA



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

*







*








Huge crappie caught at Lake Wilhelm falls just short of Pennsylvania record


Conneaut Lake resident Dan Wielobob hooked a monster crappie that weighed more than 4 pounds and measured almost 20 inches



www.goerie.com


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Now that’s a crappie! Holy cow


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Thats a special fish great catch I would probably let one like that go back a picture would be good enough for me


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Some big ass samiches there boy!!


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I would be scared to eat that mutant.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

That one fish is like 10 12"ers haha fill a gallon bag with them filets!


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

WOW nice crappie. I couldn't read link because I don't care to register for news sites. Anyone know the length of these two? Guessing 14"& 19"

Kip


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Holy Crappie Batman! 😮


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

15" and 20"


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Another pic I found.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

If I kept it, it would be on the wall


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

That's the lake I wrote about in another thread. There used to be a publication a few years back inn this area called the Fish & Field Report. There were always articles in there about ice fishers fishing the place after dark, and just hammering the slabs!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

My buddy got a 14 an 16 at pymo last weekend the 16 was a horse


----------

